
13M people tracked over 300 years to build massive human family tree - keithly
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/giant-human-family-tree-traces-how-people-moved-and-married-over-300-years/
======
ethiclub
How long before we simply hit 'go' on a relatively dumb AI that can
methodically work through all recorded data? It feels only a few years before
most of what can be mapped, will be mapped.

This seems like personal data that is hard to obscure - I (As a private
person) am assuming that this will be public record.

